# Forza 4 january car pack



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone else got the new forza 4 car pack today? downloaded it this morning some very nice cars on it, Still waiting for the 2012 GTR Tho :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Not had chance yet what cars are on it? Anything good?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

1970 Alfa Monteal

2011 Audi rs5

1996 cheverolet Impala ss

1986 dodge Shelby omni Glhs

2000 fiat coupe 20v turbo

1973 ford pinto 

2011 Honda #33 level 5 Motorsports Lola 

2012 Honda civic si coupe

2011 Lamborghini #8 west Yokohama gallardo Lp560-4

2012 pagani Huayra


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm all over that when I'm next on the. Xbox


----------

